# new rim for rohloff hub



## cyclingdutchman (Mar 18, 2015)

I am looking for new rim for my rohloff hub that should fullfill following criteria:

Tough, black, inner width ~25mm upwards, disc only, rohloff friendly

I want to ride the rim width quite a load on my touring/commuter bike. I am 220lbs, the bike almost 40, loaded panniers etc and/or a 5 year old plus seat on the back (with kid short distances only).

I have 13tm/22tkm on the hub now with an andra 30 rim. The rim is ok but has an inner width of 19mm only and with 800+ grams it is quite heavy. The rim is specifically for rohloff, the spoke holes are drilled in the direction of a certain spoke pattern so that the spokenipples and spokes are perfectly in line.

So what are you guys riding on your heavy duty bikepacking/touring bikes?

I got a to look at the WTB KOM Tough i29 TCS 2.0 29". This one seems to tick all the boxes but does it handle the wider diameter of the hub flange? Anyone know this rim?

Any other suggestions would be welcome too!

CU, CD


----------



## Jan (Mar 8, 2004)

https://www.newmen-components.de/en/79/mtb/rims/evolution-sl-eg30/

The special washers will align the nipple, so should work fine with a Speedhub.


----------



## Jan (Mar 8, 2004)

But the KOM Tough is probably a good choice too.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

I have a new Rohloff wheel arriving today (from Germany) and chose to have it built w/ the DT Swiss FR 560. I don't think it has Rohloff specific drilling (I didn't know there was such a thing), but is black, disc specific, tubeless compatible, stout, and wide. Planning to put it on my bikepacking/do-it-all bike.

https://www.dtswiss.com/en/products/rims/mtb/freeride/fr-560/


----------



## cyclingdutchman (Mar 18, 2015)

Thanx for the suggestions guys! I sent an email to wtb to ask for the kom system weight, but it looks the dt and newmen are definitely good candidates. 

I admit the wtb kom tough currently looks best to me because of the double I-beam within the rim. But when the system weight is lower, I will pick the dt or newmen.

Thanks again, and more suggestions are welcome! 

CU, CD


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

Velocity Blunt 35 was my choice for my cargo bike (26" diameter, Speedhub build). It's been a solid performer over the past two years, routinely carrying 150 lbs. in kids and/or towing their 50 lbs. in bikes. I've got a matching 29"er Blunt on the front on this bike. 

My prior cargo bike rim was a Alex DX32. Not disc specific, but beefy and hearty.

But honestly, the wide, even flanges you're lacing to make even a lightweight rim strong.


----------



## cyclingdutchman (Mar 18, 2015)

Just to let you know how it turned out: I have taken the DT Swiss 545D rim. It ticked all the boxes except the inner width, only 21mm here... I decided to drop that requirement simply because it would not be relevant in the next years. I was dreaming of transferring the wheel into a Salsa Fargo Ti but financially I dont see it happen the next years. Worst case would be, that I would have to have the hub laced into a new rim.

The WTB KOM Tough was a good candidate too, the support answered quickly but did not indicate a max. system weight. DT Swiss guarantees a system weight of 140kg, which is more than I need in 99% of the time. For the other 1% I hope and assume that those swiss calculated with a good safety margin 

I assume the topic is closed now, but I will post any updates if necessary.

Thanks all for your feedback and recommendations, it was really helpful.

CU, CD (running back to the Christmas tree now  )


----------



## Flushing Shadow (Apr 11, 2019)

Why not the Andra 40 ? Available in disc version with black sidewalls, directional drilling and a 180kg system weight! Plus the cost is half the DT Swiss!


----------



## cyclingdutchman (Mar 18, 2015)

Flushing Shadow said:


> Why not the Andra 40 ? Available in disc version with black sidewalls, directional drilling and a 180kg system weight! Plus the cost is half the DT Swiss!


The andra 40 is approx. the same price, but it is 200grams heavier, which was a more important feature to me than the system weight and price.


----------



## ladljon (Nov 30, 2011)

Didn't know had to be specific rims....have two Rolhoffs one with three different rims of my choice, Stan's and Velocity, never a problem. One Speedhub with Velocity rims....


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

No specific rim is needed.
Check manual page 41 or FAQ here : https://www.rohloff.de/en/service/handbook/faqs

" ....The ideal rims to be used are triple hollow aluminum rims from known manufacturers with reinforced spoke eyelets (min. 4,4mm)."

They would say "must use triple hollow aluminium..... bla bla ...." if needed.

I have normal /ordinary rims on my 4 Speedhubs


----------



## Flushing Shadow (Apr 11, 2019)

ladljon said:


> Didn't know had to be specific rims....have two Rolhoffs one with three different rims of my choice, Stan's and Velocity, never a problem. One Speedhub with Velocity rims....


Rohloff advises, it's not that a good wheelbuilder can't build you a wheel with another rim around a Rohloff. I think it's strange that they are not redesigning their hub flanges, they clearly have a problem with strength (thus the rings that go around the flanges these days, to keep broken flange pieces on board) and their demand for a special rim and spoke is kinda weird.


----------



## Flushing Shadow (Apr 11, 2019)

fokof said:


> ...on my 4 Speedhubs


Jeez, talking of luxury problems!


----------



## cyclingdutchman (Mar 18, 2015)

Flushing Shadow said:


> Jeez, talking of luxury problems!


Currently I have 5  but one disc version is for sale now. And I think in spring I will sell another one, when the bike is complete. Is nice for itself but who rides 26" with rim brakes nowadays?!

I have been dreaming of owning a rohloff for long and now I have 5. I am also still dreaming of a salsa fargo ti, so who knows?

Ok back to topic: the rohloff does not need special rims, but because of the wide flanges the spokes come out of the rim at a bigger angle. The andra rims have the holes drilled in the direction of the spokes, so the holes dont need eyelets and the spokenipples are perfectly aligned with the spoke while sitting optimally in the rim. So the rohloff does not need a special rim, but the andra 30 was optimised for the rohloff.


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

Flushing Shadow said:


> ... they clearly have a problem with strength (thus the rings that go around the flanges these days, to keep broken flange pieces on board) and their demand for a special rim and spoke is kinda weird.


I never had any issue with their flange in 17 years of use.
And I re-laced my wheels often ....

And no , they don't demand/require special rims or spokes.


----------



## cyclingdutchman (Mar 18, 2015)

Actually I did have a broken flange, I posted the story here in this subforum.

The risk is higher when the wheel is relaced since the spokes can leave scratches in the flange, that can be the beginning of a crack. Probably you lace the wheels very well :thumbsup: Rohloff advises to install the flangerings when relacing a hub. New hubs are always delivered with flangerings nowadays and probably rohloff have their reasons..


----------



## Flushing Shadow (Apr 11, 2019)

Rohloff should upgrade their hub flanges but since Rohloff sr. has left the building and Rohloff jr. is to buisy with the e-bike market, i think it will stay a sub-optimal product for a while, just as oil leakages that have neve been adressed. It would make a great product phenomanal if they would fix those last few items. And got rid of the splined carrier!


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

cyclingdutchman said:


> Probably you lace the wheels very well :thumbsup:


Yep .... 

Bought my fourth hub november 2018 , didn't have those flange rings.



Flushing Shadow said:


> And got rid of the splined carrier!


Funny how our experience differs : I absolutely love those , makes for a lot easier ratio change. Love the fact that the new hubs come with these.

I know that all products can be better but these are already pretty stellar IME
I wish they do their electronic shifting for us , non-lazy bikers.


----------

